# How are translations handled?



## Anita M Shaw (Mar 16, 2018)

I recently got a plea for information on how translations of one's work is handled. Not sure why she felt I could be her savior, but I said I'd try to find out something for her. I think this writer is traditionally published, in which case, wouldn't her publisher handle all this for her? She's worried that she'll have to be the one to pay for the translation, and that she won't receive any royalties for the translated edition. Even lose her rights to her book. I don't think that she would, but I've never been in this situation.

Anyone have experience or better knowledge of how it all works?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Mar 17, 2018)

If your friend is traditionally published, she should be asking the publisher, although I can see the wisdom behind having info on what's typically done before starting that conversation. I don't know the answer. I wouldn't agree to paying for it, if traditionally published.


----------



## Bayview (Mar 17, 2018)

When my work has been translated, it's been done at the expense of the publisher. My contracts detail whether the publisher has the right to sell my works in translation and, if they do, the rate at which I'll be payed royalties.

Your friend should have a look at her contract. It should all be in there.


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks Jack and Bayview!

It's pretty much what I told her, but as I've never had anything translated into another language, I thought I'd just make sure what I said was correct. Appreciate your responses!


----------

